# RAW - Rawson Oil and Gas



## Jimminy (7 June 2008)

Oil, CSM, Natural Gas play.

Has had a great run to date. It has quite a few irons in the fire.

1. miniscule market cap ($16m). It's assets appear massively undervalued by the market.

2. Duncan Hardie being the majority shareholder; although I'm sure his 27.5% stake is small change; Over half the shares are held by Hardie and management. 60m shares on issue. Hardie is not a director.

3. The QHGP connection - 
www.qhgp.com.au
Duncan Hardie is the Newcastle businessman behind the deal for QGC to take a gas pipeline from Wallumbilla to the Hunter Valley.

4. The prospectivity of the exploration sites.

5. Sesimic and drilling activity is farmed out to companies with a vested interest in RAW permits;

6. ATP873 is next to Lacerta (see Sunshine Gas)and is on the RBP. It is free-carried by TRUENERGY earning a farmin of 85%. TRUenergy also have a 5% stake in Eastern Star Gas. Adjacent to proposed QHGP hence Hardie popping up on register.

7. ATP 983 and 901 in Surat Basin (Energetica 25%, Hardie Energy 50%) to be managed by RAW - prospective for oil and gas.

8. Pedirka Basin - 2b bbl oil - see Central Petroleum farmin.

9. Pedirka Basin - farmout to Great Southern Gas. Unlisted. Here is the excluded offer term sheet: http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/Publications/2008/Great Southern Gas Term Sheet April 2008.pdf 

The proposal is to assign the rights for non-conventional resources (Coal Seam Methane and tight gas) in the northern portion of EP 97 for an initial 16m shares in Great Southern Gas plus a 3pc royalty. 

10. Once the Great Southern farmin is finalised RAW will own 23.5% of the co.

So basically it has a good spread of oil, natural gas and CSM plays. I like it, a bit of a punt, but I am a big fan of the Pedirka basin and it's future. Untapped


----------



## Jimminy (8 June 2008)

*Re: RAW - Raw Resources*



Jimminy said:


> Oil, CSM, Natural Gas play.
> 
> 6. ATP873 is next to Lacerta (see Sunshine Gas)and is on the RBP. It is free-carried by TRUENERGY earning a farmin of 85%. TRUenergy also have a 5% stake in Eastern Star Gas. Adjacent to proposed QHGP hence Hardie popping up on register.




Victoria Petroleum (vpe) - ATP771 (Don Juan) 
Sunshine Gas (shg) - ATP795 (Lacerta)
Rawson Resources (raw) - ATP873 

Correction: Don Juan lies between Lacerta and ATP873.

QGC own a 7% stake in VPE via transaction in March 08 and Odin Energy (ODN) own a 18% stake. VPE has a market cap of $74m.

VPE are targeting 200pj 2p from Don Juan with a targeted 650bcfg.

SHG have certified 2p reserves at Lacerta of 469pj. Hardie Energy (owned by Duncan Hardie - majority shareholder RAW) has an MOU in place with SHG for 8pj/pa contingent upon the Qld/hunter pipeline being constructed. 

Rawson's ATP873 (northern half) overlies the primary CSG fairway of Lacerta and Don Juan that contain waloon gas measures.  Two wells will be drilled late 2008 by TRU energy.

VPE have a target of 200bcf for Don Juan - they hold a 45% interest.

If we peg the value of csm to recent market transactions, we can say the 2p reserves can be valued at $1.50 conservatively per mcf. In the case of 
1.  ATP873 - possible 100bcf target
2.  100bcf at $1.5 for a 15% interest =  $75m resource in ground value to Rawson Resources.
3. Discount this 100bcf by a 50% risk factor and we still potentially own a $37.5m asset, let alone having VPE & SHG next door.

I'm not even to going to bother with the other company assets as I have already justified why a $17.5m market cap is ridiculous.

_Edit:_PS - SHG has delineated 469pj from their 1.1tcf resource. cheers.


----------



## Jimminy (8 June 2008)

Oil, CSM, Natural Gas play.

Has had a great run to date. It has quite a few irons in the fire.

1. miniscule market cap ($16m). It's assets appear massively undervalued by the market.

2. Duncan Hardie being the majority shareholder; although I'm sure his 27.5% stake is small change; Over half the shares are held by Hardie and management. 60m shares on issue. Hardie is not a director.

3. The QHGP connection - 
www.qhgp.com.au
Duncan Hardie is the Newcastle businessman behind the deal for QGC to take a gas pipeline from Wallumbilla to the Hunter Valley.

4. The prospectivity of the exploration sites.

5. Sesimic and drilling activity is farmed out to companies with a vested interest in RAW permits;

6. ATP873 is next to Lacerta (see Sunshine Gas)and is on the RBP. It is free-carried by TRUENERGY earning a farmin of 85%. TRUenergy also have a 5% stake in Eastern Star Gas. Adjacent to proposed QHGP hence Hardie popping up on register.

7. ATP 983 and 901 in Surat Basin (Energetica 25%, Hardie Energy 50%) to be managed by RAW - prospective for oil and gas.

8. Pedirka Basin - 2b bbl oil - see Central Petroleum farmin.

9. Pedirka Basin - farmout to Great Southern Gas. Unlisted. Here is the excluded offer term sheet: http://www.mpsecurities.com.au/Publi...ril 2008.pdf 

The proposal is to assign the rights for non-conventional resources (Coal Seam Methane and tight gas) in the northern portion of EP 97 for an initial 16m shares in Great Southern Gas plus a 3pc royalty. 

10. Once the Great Southern farmin is finalised RAW will own 23.5% of the co.

So basically it has a good spread of oil, natural gas and CSM plays. I like it, a bit of a punt, but I am a big fan of the Pedirka basin and it's future. Untapped


----------



## Jimminy (8 June 2008)

Victoria Petroleum (vpe) - ATP771 (Don Juan) 
Sunshine Gas (shg) - ATP795 (Lacerta)
Rawson Resources (raw) - ATP873 

Correction: Don Juan lies between Lacerta and ATP873.

QGC own a 7% stake in VPE via transaction in March 08 and Odin Energy (ODN) own a 18% stake. VPE has a market cap of $74m.

VPE are targeting 200pj 2p from Don Juan with a targeted 650bcfg - 45% interest, 45% BOW.

SHG have certified 2p reserves at Lacerta of 469pj. Hardie Energy (owned by Duncan Hardie - majority shareholder RAW) has an MOU in place with SHG for 8pj/pa contingent upon the Qld/hunter pipeline being constructed. 

Rawson's ATP873 (northern half) overlies the primary CSG fairway of Lacerta and Don Juan that contain waloon gas measures. Two wells will be drilled late 2008 by TRU energy.

If we peg the value of csm to recent market transactions, we can say the 2p reserves can be valued at $1.50 conservatively per mcf. In the case of 
1. ATP873 - possible 100bcf target
2. 100bcf at $1.5 for a 15% interest = $75m resource in ground value to Rawson Resources.
3. Discount this 100bcf by a 50% risk factor and we still potentially own a $37.5m asset, let alone having VPE & SHG next door.

I'm not even to going to bother with the other company assets as I have already justified why a $17.5m market cap is ridiculous.

But the Pedirka basin is the money play.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23755864-18261,00.html



EditS - SHG has delineated 469pj from their 1.1tcf resource. cheers.


----------



## Jimminy (9 June 2008)

I posted this in the CTP thread also as RAW & CTP have a very close relationship via farm outs on Pedirka Basin acreage:



> great CTP announcement on Friday....sure should run. Only 600km pipe would be needed to the Moomba hub!!
> 
> Everyone needs to read this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimminy (10 June 2008)

Jimminy said:


> Victoria Petroleum (vpe) - ATP771 (Don Juan)
> 
> Don Juan lies between Lacerta and ATP873.
> 
> ...




QGC have today increased their stake in VPE to 19% via a placement.

Focusing predominantly on ATP574 (qgc/vpe).

But it certainly points to future industry consolidation and gives them land next to Lacerta for a tilt at SHG further down the track imo.


----------



## Bushman (10 June 2008)

Some top notch research there Jimininy. I will have a further look. The QGC connection is interesting given the consolidation that is likely to occur in the Aussie CSG space.


----------



## seasprite (23 September 2008)

*RAW- Rawson resources*

Simpson 1 anticipated to start 28 Sept 08 in EP 97 Pedirka Basin . CTP operator.
target 190 UOIP . Should be interesting if they have a major oil find in this area. 
RAW is free carried with 20% 
CTP 80%


----------



## seasprite (2 October 2008)

SIMPSON 1 spud yesterday 1 Oct according to CTP announcement. 
Expect RAW to announce today.
EP 97 is 100% owned tenement by RAW.
CTP (operator) has farmed in to earn 80% giving RAW 20% free carry.
RAW has approx 71.6m shares on issue and cannot issue anymore until June 09
and a registry of approx 420 shareholders .
CTP has approx 252.3m shares on issue however has the ability to issue new shares.


----------



## Dangerous (22 February 2009)

had a look at their website - uranium, oil/gas and CSM...

Do these guys have a clue what they want to do?  Their latest focus appears to be CSM.  They appear to be chasing the latest fads.  What next - hot rocks?

Will be interesting to see how much $ in the bank coz as at 30/6/08 they had 3c/share of cash


----------



## seasprite (13 March 2009)

ATP 837P intersects 27m of walloon coal see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090313/pdf/31gl06kpycpzbm.pdf


----------



## seasprite (16 March 2009)

Dangerous said:


> had a look at their website - uranium, oil/gas and CSM...
> 
> Do these guys have a clue what they want to do?  Their latest focus appears to be CSM.  They appear to be chasing the latest fads.  What next - hot rocks?




I feel you might be underestimating RAW . One of RAW's substantial shareholders is Duncan Hardie , who keeps buying every so often and if you are not aware of this , Hardie energy along with RAW have ownership of ATP 873P , not to be confused with RAW/TRU energies ATP 837P permit. Any way Duncan Hardie is the chairman of the Queensland Hunter Gas Pipeline . see http://www.qhgp.com.au/pipeline-owners.asp

RAW/Hardie have not as yet started drilling ATP 873P but I take it must have good value attached to it , for permit location see http://www.rawsonresources.com/coal_seam_gas_more_info_surat.htm


----------



## seasprite (26 March 2009)

RAW/TRU has targeted exactly the same coal measures as PES (Pure energy resources) , 27m of coal have been intersected , just waiting on permeability results and spud of next free carried well. 

Extract of PES reserve upgrade which outlines the Walloon coal measure

About the ATP852P Cameron Field The Cameron CSG Field lies directly adjacent to two other CSG discoveries (figure 2). The first, ATP651P, which is immediately to the south of ATP852P, recently certified 1P, 2P, and 3P reserves of 24.7 PJ, 264 PJ, and 805 PJ, respectively, with a Contingent Resource of 213PJ. The second discovery, which is immediately to the east of ATP852P, is the Polaris CSG Project currently being operated by BG (Queensland Gas, and formerly Sunshine Gas). The Company is targeting the Walloon Coal Measures within permit ATP852P, which are the same coals currently being put into production at Berwyndale South and Argyle, (operated by Queensland Gas Company Ltd), Daandine, Kogan North and Tipton West (operated by Arrow Energy Ltd), and Lacerta (currently under development by QGC, formerly Sunshine Gas Ltd).


----------



## seasprite (27 March 2009)

Second well intersects a number of coals in the Wallon Coal measure see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090327/pdf/31gsv3bcxf8lzq.pdf


----------



## seasprite (30 March 2009)

Coal Seam Gas Well ESNB 1 test with reasonable permeability and gas to surface see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090330/pdf/31gtjytfpvlbyq.pdf


----------



## seasprite (1 April 2009)

awaiting desorption test results of ESNB 2 refer
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090401/pdf/31gw3w41n3fdgv.pdf

market did not take to kindly to ESNB 1 not having drill stem testing due to hole condition . However my underlying thoughts are there is 27m of coal in both holes presumably over the 3km between the two and it was at zero cost to RAW , showing RAW's permit so far has value pending test results.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 April 2009)

The Wallon Coal Seams have been very rewarding for SHG and BOW so in time be interesting to see what TRU Energy find here, one would think with a bit of success the 15% free interest Raw retains is worth alot more than its current mkt cap


----------



## grace (1 April 2009)

seasprite said:


> Coal Seam Gas Well ESNB 1 test with reasonable permeability and gas to surface see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090330/pdf/31gtjytfpvlbyq.pdf




Gee those lower walloons are a bit deep at 1213 - 1227metres.  Will have to be highly permeable, or it will be tough going.  Anything more than 1000m in depth is very suspect IMO.  At what depth are the higher walloons???


----------



## seasprite (7 April 2009)

grace said:


> Gee those lower walloons are a bit deep at 1213 - 1227metres.  Will have to be highly permeable, or it will be tough going.  Anything more than 1000m in depth is very suspect IMO.  At what depth are the higher walloons???




this may answer some of your questions grace , see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090407/pdf/31gyvt6c0kp8ms.pdf .


----------



## seasprite (22 April 2009)

This was posted as a CTP announcement but relates directly to RAW with EP97 in the Pedirka basin http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090422/pdf/31h5mn5csxz1lg.pdf

note file size about 3 mB


----------



## seasprite (24 April 2009)

Origin pay $660m for CSG sweet spot refer http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,,25372086-12829,00.html

as you will see from the diagram and from RAW's announcement it is next door and mention made to Undulla nose . 27m of coal intersected in northern portion with ESNB 1 and 2 , awaiting test results on ESNB 2 .


----------



## seasprite (11 June 2009)

RAW have been quiet for some time. Within the coming week I am expecting 1 of 3 announcements.

Geological & geophysical studies on ATP893P and ATP901P were to be completed May 1st . Seismic in the northern and central parts showed 200m to 300m thick walloon coal sequence. Drilling targets should show areas of significance. 

Whether RAW have secured a drilling partner for the re drill of Giddi giddi 1 in ATP901P

Gas desorption test results of ESBN 2.

Any one of these announcements are long overdue.


----------



## seasprite (13 June 2009)

price sensitive information was announced by CTP on 22 april 2009 , but not by RAW .(This is however available on their website) Admittedly CTP's John Hughes could sell meat to a vegetarian but the point is RAW have not been advising the market. Refer to http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090422/pdf/31h5mn5csxz1lg.pdf . RAW must obviously think the UOIP estimates are too much at a guess.


----------



## seasprite (19 October 2009)

Kea Petroleum to list on AIM for aggressive exploration in NZ
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00999738


----------



## Miner (19 October 2009)

seasprite said:


> Kea Petroleum to list on AIM for aggressive exploration in NZ
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00999738




Hi Seaspirite

Could you please give some education here on the proposed or supposed equity raising proposal published in the attachment in your posting.

Will it be by RAW in ASX or in AIM for Kea Petroleum ?

I am pleased as my tip in ASF showing good progress now.

Regards


----------



## seasprite (20 October 2009)

Miner said:


> Could you please give some education here on the proposed or supposed equity raising proposal published in the attachment in your posting.
> 
> Will it be by RAW in ASX or in AIM for Kea Petroleum ?




refer to this announcement 8th Sept 2009 , http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00986158 

Kea Petroleum is a spin off from RAW and Hardie Energy . *Kea Petroleum* are to capital raise by listing on AIM.

As mentioned in RAW's latest Annual report regarding RAW capital raising (Chairman's Letter).
"The management of the Company's permit portfolio by farm-out has allowed the Company to keep its share register tight so that any discovery would greatly benefit its shareholders, rather than going to the market and issuing more shares to raise funds for moderate risk exploration."

As at 31 August 2009 there are 71,567,150 RAW ordinary shares held by 497 holders , and the top 20 held 44,061,723 (61.59%)


----------



## Miner (20 October 2009)

seasprite said:


> refer to this announcement 8th Sept 2009 , http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00986158
> 
> Kea Petroleum is a spin off from RAW and Hardie Energy . *Kea Petroleum* are to capital raise by listing on AIM.
> 
> ...




Thanks Sea Spirite. Got it - closely held issue understood. Good sign is the promoters will try to fill up their belly and they will be doing that through share holder value creation. On the side line I will get watered through their sprinkling action


----------



## Miner (18 November 2009)

Has any one been following RAW lately ?
It is almost a concrete statue with no movement .
ON the forum itself last posting was Seaspirite about a month back.
Just curious to see some encouraging or discouraging whatever posts from the holders / would be holders/sellers


----------



## adobee (19 November 2009)

FROM RAW ANNOUCEMENT (RAWSON RESOURCES FPO )

A 100 kilometres 2D seismic survey program will be conducted in the
Simpson East and Madigan prospect region in the EP97 permit in the
Pedirka Basin (NT). The cost of this programme will be paid for by
*Central Petroleum Limited *(Central) as part of a farmin in the Bejah
Block of EP97. Seismic will be run in late 2009. A well will be selected
from the results of this seismic. The potential speculated recoverable
resources in both the Madigan and Simpson East prospects are large
(greater than 10 million barrels) as the structures are large. The
Company will have a 20 percent free carried interest in this program.


----------



## SilverDollar (24 November 2009)

Can anybody tell me what the valuation of Kea is?

I know Raswon held ~27% which was then reduced to ~7.1% due to raising capital to the value of ~20mill.

A rough calc gives me a valuation of Rawsons share in Kea at just under $2million but the amount of capital raised and for what share I might have wrong as it came from various sketchy new articles. Anyone in the know? 

Kea is going to be trading on Landon's AIM in ~ March 2010 I believe.


----------



## Miner (25 November 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> Can anybody tell me what the valuation of Kea is?
> 
> I know Raswon held ~27% which was then reduced to ~7.1% due to raising capital to the value of ~20mill.
> 
> ...




Some one who could respond to your query has been not in RAW forum since 20th October - Yes I am referring to our dear Seaspirite.
Hopefully other experts will share their research. 
BTW did you see the KEA website ?


----------



## Miner (16 February 2010)

Is any one keeping an eye on RAW ?

There is hardly any trading in market and hardly any posting here. People are so ecstatic on GGP, AUT, EKA, ADI stocks.

*Seaspirite appears to have retired from this thread and ASF site *. Can any one please give some heads up on his whereabouts ? 

I am visiting this RAW thread after long time to see the thread is still in raw state. Last useless posting was done by no one but myself

*Condog/Agentm / BSEBS and others : May be you guys start making this thread a bit lively too when you get time off from ADI, AUT etc. *


----------



## Bigukraine (16 February 2010)

Miner said:


> Is any one keeping an eye on RAW ?
> 
> There is hardly any trading in market and hardly any posting here. People are so ecstatic on GGP, AUT, EKA, ADI stocks.
> 
> ...




 Hate to see you paddling on your own don't know anything about this stock but will give it a look over the next few days and post my thoughts. Catch you soon mate !


----------



## Miner (16 February 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Hate to see you paddling on your own don't know anything about this stock but will give it a look over the next few days and post my thoughts. Catch you soon mate !




Thanks mate 
I was pedalling more so because :

the Rawson website is back dated. No update there since end of 2008 or so. 
No contact email address. 
Doing business in Qld with office in Sydney. 
No one picks up the phone
Stock exchange announcement only talks about their 15% holding but silent about the rest of the partners.
Hardly traded in market
.

Thanks for sending a rescue baton .


----------



## Miner (16 February 2010)

Just to add some more on inaction from RAW I have reproduced the following from their website. It is of 16 Feb 2010 giving projection of next 6-12 months work.

The extract is :

_The Company believes that the demand for oil and gas will continue to increase despite the recent financial downturn. Any discovery made in its Surat, Otway or Taranaki Basin permits should add significantly to its value.  Click Item to read more …
1.    Drilling of up to five Coal Seam Gas (CSG) wells in the Surat Basin 
2.    Acquisition of 3-D seismic with TRUenergy
3.    New Simpson Seismic / Drilling Program
4.    Exploration in the Taranaki Basin
5.    Udacha Gas Field in the Cooper Basin
6.    Uranium project in Central Montana
7.    Farming out of Otway Basin
The company will be farming out two wells in PELS 154 and 155 in the Otway Basin. Both the Nangwary Propspect in PEL 155 and the Benara Prospect in PEL 154 are defined by 3-D seismic. *Drilling will occur in 2009*, once suitable farm -in partners have been found._
In the begining of 2010 they are still reporting drilling will occur in 2009. This is just one example from Rawsons Resources website.


----------



## Bigukraine (18 February 2010)

Miner said:


> Just to add some more on inaction from RAW I have reproduced the following from their website. It is of 16 Feb 2010 giving projection of next 6-12 months work.
> 
> The extract is :
> 
> ...




Hi Miner,

I did some digging on RAW and agree they seem to be sitting on their hands at the moment. Most of what i could of reported is on this thread allready but imo i will call it how i see it below:

1)  70m odd shares with almost half held buy major/substantial share holder's with approx only 31m in open mkt (as reported in thread) small mkt cap of 7m.

2)  Seem to have spread their exploration over many area's but always looking and in most cases obtaining farmin partners to do the work for them and retain a% interest.

3) the last qtr report says that they want to do more exploration in all 4 areas Surat,Otway,Taranaki and Pedirka Basins ,try to get more farmin partners and keep looking for new exploration opportunities. I would like to know with what money ????? 
The dec qtr 09 says that the have $1,045,000 only in the bank of which $224,000 is set aside to secure leases that they already have so by my cal only $821,000 to spend and have only allowed $100,000 for spending this march qtr 2010.

4) Their nz owned sub having a stake in Kea is good but is a long term inv imo at the very least lots of exploration work to be done but only just at the starting blocks at the min.

summary

Lots of fingers in too many pies and are looking to get more pies a few hold a lot of this share which can be a good thing and did notice the increase in holding in oct 09 ($134k aprrox but can't remember who). The kea stake is a good thing imo but need to look at what they have now and apply themselves to that. Cap raise in the wings in the not to distant future i believe imo mmmmmm might be a long term play and better op's out there at the min imo .

Hope my simple analyist helps.


----------



## Miner (18 February 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Hi Miner,
> 
> I did some digging on RAW and agree they seem to be sitting on their hands at the moment. Most of what i could of reported is on this thread allready but imo i will call it how i see it below:
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot Bigukraine.

Good information and I am thinking to approach the company now to find out more from horse's mouth about their stand still situation.

I will post in the thread if I get any info. However as I said,they do not have any email address and so far not returned my calls. I will be Columbus


----------



## Bigukraine (1 March 2010)

Miner said:


> Thanks a lot Bigukraine.
> 
> Good information and I am thinking to approach the company now to find out more from horse's mouth about their stand still situation.
> 
> I will post in the thread if I get any info. However as I said,they do not have any email address and so far not returned my calls. I will be Columbus




Hi miner,

Abit worried i might have to send out a search party for "Columbus":bowser: 
no return calls yet ?????:dunno::sleeping:


----------



## Miner (1 March 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Hi miner,
> 
> Abit worried i might have to send out a search party for "Columbus":bowser:
> no return calls yet ?????:dunno::sleeping:




Honestly no return call .
They may be chasing Christopher Skase (Chase ?) or the owner of Fire Power Pill to assist them to answer my call.

If I win , you shall be advised


----------



## Miner (4 March 2010)

Just some update on my discussion with GM operations of RAW today arvo .

The discussion was positive. I did not find to be ramping at any stage. He is in Sydney and my call was just before his dinner time too . 

The bottom line is company's current strength is Kea Petroleum stake which is balancing very nicely with shareholder strength

They are working behind the scene but do not believe to mesmerise the market with every weekly note just to inflate the share price like bubble.

RAW also does not want to raise capital unless the 3 D seismic studies come with real real value proposition. They want to reduce cost with one of the lowest admin cost (that explains probably why there was no return call and why the website not updated since 2008 excepting the section where ASX notices are published). Seriously the directors are not taking full salary so as to work not full time either when it is not required to do . 

One thing he mentioned that they do not like day traders to jack up share price and mindful not to bubble the market with hypes. (My comment is Probably BCC directors should listen to that ) 

One of the key issues faced in resource of exploration contractors being available for small operators like RAW.

They are hoping to get some good work completed by April end if not by mid April and will advise market once the result is known. 

Overall it was encouraging for me to listen to the GM operations and to hold on my investment in RAW which I bought at 8 cents.


----------



## Miner (5 March 2010)

Miner said:


> Just some update on my discussion with GM operations of RAW today arvo .
> 
> The discussion was positive. I did not find to be ramping at any stage. He is in Sydney and my call was just before his dinner time too .
> 
> ...




Since I posted my last message I am pleased to see the GM has kept his first promise. The telephone number has been changed (remember I reported before that my previous calls were not returned) and reported in ASX. I could not have seen any faster action than this.

Hopefully there will be some good news of oil coming out too  (Just joking with unfolding my dreams with RAW and they are still raw)


----------



## Miner (28 April 2010)

Miner said:


> Since I posted my last message I am pleased to see the GM has kept his first promise. The telephone number has been changed (remember I reported before that my previous calls were not returned) and reported in ASX. I could not have seen any faster action than this.
> 
> Hopefully there will be some good news of oil coming out too  (Just joking with unfolding my dreams with RAW and they are still raw)




OMG

a little ugly duckling RAW  neglected by Oil and Gas experts in ASF as well as Astro Specialists.

It has just indicated presence of *oil* (no gas or CTG) and the price shot up by 100%.

*Where is Seaspirite *who injected this scrip and thought about it in ASF.

Hoo Hoo - why can't I have faith on myself and bought many more this one.

Any way good to see the green one among many reds 

Disclaimer - do hold small  parcel


----------



## Bigukraine (29 April 2010)

Miner said:


> OMG
> 
> a little ugly duckling RAW  neglected by Oil and Gas experts in ASF as well as Astro Specialists.
> 
> ...




Hey Miner,

As per my previous thread at the time there were imo better prospects in the market so i ran with CAP and RHM which have run very well for me and did have RAW on my watchlist but who knew they would get a hit on the first drill (KEA that is) can't hold all of them and was waiting for RHM drilling/results around end of may to put some into RAW but the bird has flown and will put it down to the "i missed that one damit" pile. As always the timing of ann doesn't over lap as one would like so al i can say is well done and enjoy your spoils


----------



## System (7 February 2017)

On February 7th, 2017, Rawson Resources Limited changed its name to Rawson Oil and Gas Limited.


----------



## greggles (18 December 2017)

Rawson Oil and Gas is up today on news that its joint venture with Vintage Energy has been awarded $4.95 million from the South Australian Government's PACE Gas Grant Program. 

RAW is currently up 2.3c (71.88%) to 5.5c.


----------



## System (20 January 2019)

On January 18th, 2019, Rawson Oil and Gas Limited (RAW) was removed from the ASX's Official List at the request of the Company pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11, in connection with the takeover of RAW by Lakes Oil N.L.


----------

